# Internet Access



## Laura B (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey

I am due to move into apartment (in Dubai) tomorrow and think that it may take some time before I am up and running with internet access. I have not seen any internet cafes, in short time that I have been here, and was wondering if anyone knew if there were any about, or alternatively, where would be the best place for me to get temporary access to internet until I get set up.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure there must be internet cafes, but you are probably more likely to find them in areas like Satwa, Karama & Bur Dubai.

If you have laptop with wifi then you will find that quite a lot of coffee shops have free wifi access.


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The only real delay you should have in getting internet access, is how quickly you can get your tenancy agreement & visa.

Once you get those, you should be able to get phone, tv an broadband in about a week.

The only internet cafes I have seen (not really looked though), was one in International City, and there is a small one here on Arabian Ranches.

If you have a copy of Dubai Explorer, there are places listed on page 572 for wi-fi access


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi,
Starbucks in Deira City Centre has WiFi, you need to buy a card from the Minutes shop on the ground floor. There is also a coffee shop by Ikea in Festival Centre with WiFi.
However once yo get a copy of your tenancy agreement there is no reason why you can't be on line in your apartment within a week. I found Etisalat to be fairly good on a service front.
Good luck.


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

As mentioned above, you can go into coffee shops with wifi - caribou cafe in The Greens has wifi, you get a coffee and get a voucher for one hour. But if you need all day it might be a lot of caffeine in 1 day! Starbucks also tends to have wifi!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

There are lot of internet caffes all over dubai. 
Where is your location in Dubai.? There is a good and spacious Internet caffe in Aldiyafah street, in the same row of Jumeirah Rotana hotel.
In Satwa, there are many near Lal's supermarket, besides Westzone supermarket( near Iranian Hospital),.
In Burdubai- Inside Musalla tower first floor., Another one Next to York International hotel, 
There is free internet in the Pub of Yorkinternational hotel for Pub users.
Near Alraffa police station Burdubai..many in the streets most of them are behind main buildings.

Deira- Near Naif police station, Opposite to Naif police station behind parking building, there are many.
Alternatively if you have a landline you can use prepaid card for dialup internet.
or with a GPRS enabled mobile phone and a data cable you can connect your laptop but charges will be more as per data downloaded. For settings and configuration contact etisalat at 101


----------

